

The NSLU2, What a cheap embedded device can do for you - orvtech
http://orvtech.com/en/howto/servidor-completo-casero-economico-linux/

======
orvtech
This might be a bit outdated with the arrival of the Raspberry Pi and other
cheap development platforms but it is still an interesting way to keeping
these embedded devices from hitting the landfills earlier than they should.

My NSLU2 is still a live and kicking after many years of 24/7 use. The NSLU2
is the perfect solution, less than $40 server will have economic, complete and
stable at home.

